# bolton - another mtd ?



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...00/1317261248?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

It's not MTD..
the parent company is "Toolway Industries Ltd."

http://www.toolway.com/common/pagedetail.aspx?PageCode=Bolton Pro

http://www.toolway.com/common/pagedetail.aspx?PageCode=about

99.9999% likely to be 100% made in China.
I'm also going to go out on a limb and suggest the "Pro" designation is not remotely justified.  
The word "Pro" used to actually mean something, and companys would use it only if it was justified..that is no longer always the case.

"Retails for $1,700, selling for $200." that tells you a lot right there.

Powermore engine:
NEW 13HP Two-Stage Bolton Gas Snow Thrower / Snowblower for sale in Kitchener, Ontario Classifieds - CanadianListed.com

The Powermore name and reputation is well known..based on that, I will add the Bolton name to the list of machines to never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never buy.


Scot


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> It's not MTD..
> the parent company is "Toolway Industries Ltd."
> 
> http://www.toolway.com/common/pagedetail.aspx?PageCode=Bolton Pro
> ...


Powermore is typically an MTD name for their Chinese sourced engines. But the snowblower doesn't look like an MTD. Looks like Chinese copy of an MTD design, so it probably isn't a real Powermore or MTD. I've been tempted to order a shipping container of these from China to try and sell them (hey I'm in WNY too). They're pretty inexpensive, I've been in touch with the suppliers.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

man114 said:


> . I've been tempted to order a shipping container of these from China to try and sell them (hey I'm in WNY too). They're pretty inexpensive, I've been in touch with the suppliers.


my opinion: horrible idea, and could be viewed as borderline dishonest, taking advantage of the ignorant for profit.
and no one wants these machines..they are truly abysmal quality.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

And how funny..after making the post above, this was the very next post I read! 



vinnycom said:


> these are 100% Chinese clones knockoffs with different branding/naming as i think theyre coming out of one factory, they retail for about $400-$500 canadian sold by small independent companies(akin to shady used car salesman) that sell all chinese imports like scooters, atv, mini bikes etc. afaik reputable dealers dont bother w/these china clone imports. newer style has a center light w/plastic shroud across handle bars.
> youll see them advertise on kijiji and they come in red or yellow, light, 196-208 cc engine and a non existent warranty(theyll never honor it and/or give you excuses/runaround)


from a different thread about the ultra-low end machines:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/116514-gio1101q-2.html

yep, "Shady used car salesman" sums it up perfectly..


Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

nwcove said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...00/1317261248?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


* I thought you were complaining aboot the signer with the last name Bolton.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I thought you were complaining aboot the signer with the last name Bolton.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:*


Ha ! then it would have been " Beiber...another MTD?"

Now CRANK IT UP ! www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Eq3iizY4g


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

nwcove said:


> Ha ! then it would have been " Beiber...another MTD?"
> 
> Now CRANK IT UP ! www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Eq3iizY4g


*Can't stand him.*


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

im from bolton, leave boltonites out of this


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Can't stand him.*


who.....Beiber ? i dont like her either !!:wink2:


----------

